# Processionary Caterpillars - Nasty little devils



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Has anyone seen any sightings of these nasty things yet?
Any pre warnings would be greatly appreciated as we travel further south.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Nests*

I have seen some nests in the trees, but I didn't think they came 'out' until spring.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The months from October through to March and April see the time when the caterpillars descend from the cocoon nests and they will then form "processions" in search of food sources. These can be hundreds of caterpillars nose to tail, winding along roadways, paths, grass, whatever. The caterpillars have poisonous and irritant brittle hairs on their bodies, and are a mottled dull brown with faded yellowish splotches, a standard nature danger signal!


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Nests*

Then again this site says Colonies are active throughout the winter months. here


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-74973-processionary.html+caterpillars

Time to relook at my favorite photos when we talked about it before


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Boring frog I have changed my info. I have had a bad experience with them 4 years ago at Lanusia as My family were in the Hurricane and the Mountain fire.
Our M/Home was blacked by the smoke and my son almost lost his villa. exciting :roll: 
The outcome was these peskie caterpillers moved to safety and made their nests in all the gardens --wherever there was a pine tree.
So Start looking around the pine trees and watch where the dog walks.

Where are you Spaniels ????


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

friend saw some the other day in Lagos ,at a campsite they are down from the nests now .


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Seen some slready at Cabo de Gata.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on these nasty little critters.

What are the chances of coming across them in the next few months, are they very common in Spain?

Neil


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

found this while researching the caterpillars

THE PROCESSIONARY
CATERPILLARS OF LIFE

As people, we expect our activities in life to be purposeful. The birds of the air and the fish of the sea must resort to instincts deep inside their diminutive and primitive brains to conduct their activities, but we are different. We have the capacity to reason, to plan, and to adapt. This ability should make us unique among the animals of the world. Unfortunately, we often resemble unthinking, lower forms of life.

Case in point: the processionary caterpillar. The noted French naturalist, Jean Henri Fabre`, studied this unique little furry insect in great detail. What makes this caterpillar special is its instinct to follow in lock step the caterpillar in front of it. This behavior, not only gives the caterpillar its name, but a deadly characteristic also.

Fabre` demonstrated this unusual behavior with a simple experiment. He took a flowerpot and placed a number of caterpillars in single-file around the circumference of the pot's rim. Each caterpillar's head touched the caterpillar in front of it. Fabre` then placed the caterpillars' favorite food in the middle of the circle created by the caterpillars' procession around the rim of the flowerpot. Each caterpillar followed the one ahead thinking that it was heading for the food. Round and round went those silly insects--for seven days! After a week of this mindless activity, the caterpillars started to drop dead because of exhaustion and starvation. All that they had to do to avoid death was to stop the senseless circling of the flower pot and head directly toward the food-less than six inches away from those ever-circling crawlers. However, the processionary caterpillars were locked into this lifestyle and couldn't extricate themselves from this mindless behavior.

Human beings are different from caterpillars. We alone have the ability to change our direction in life. Or do we? We often confuse motion with meaning and activity with achievement. We can all too readily get into ruts, which cause us to dysfunction at work, school, or home. The ruts can become vicious circles, which don't get us any further than the processionary caterpillar gets on the flowerpot. Then we find ourselves resembling the processionary caterpillar more than we would first think or want. If you fear that you share some of the style of the processionary caterpillar, here are three things you can do so that you can breakout of that senseless circle.

1. Drive to and from your destination by a different road the next time. As you go a different way to work, look at the sights. You will discover an entire world out there that you might not have ever seen. Blaze new trails to work, school, or shopping. After you are comfortable about changing your driving routine, dare to do other things differently.

2. Be adventuresome about your approach to life. Try an ethnic restaurant sometime. Go to a music concert or movie that isn't your normal fare. Dare to be different. The worst that could happen is that you will learn to appreciate your tried and true choice more. The best thing that could happen would be that you would have expanded your horizons.

3. Having broken some habitual patterns of activity, look at your work, schooling, and interpersonal relationships. It is important to try your exploratory wings on things like types of music you listen to or the way you get to work before you attempt this final technique. I know myself well enough that I want to test out new ways of thinking and doing with "safe" things like going to Vietnamese restaurant before looking at the larger and more significant issues like employment or continuing my education. Having practiced on the least critical areas of life, go for the truly vital ones. Take the first tentative steps to breaking away from your processionary humdrum of life. Try really living. Don't confuse vegetating with vitality. Set professional or educational goals for the next five years. It looks safer to stay in the routinized ruts of life, but the processionary caterpillars show us that it doesn't really get us anywhere. Movement isn't necessarily meaningful. We are human. We possess an intelligence that enables us to be different from all the lower forms of life. Be all you can be by learning from the pitiful processionary caterpillar.


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Spotted on ground*

Just spotted my 1st caterpillars this year on the ground at Xabia.


----------



## KD1 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Processionary Caterpillars*

Hi. We are now near Totana, and whilst out Mountain Biking yesterday in Sierra Espuna, I saw loads of these in a long line in many areas-so yes they are about. It could also be due to very high temps-25d!!


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The guys at Bonterra Park, Benicassim were up in the trees a couple of weeks ago removing the nests before the caterpillars leave. Very efficient!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Saw very large numbers of their nests in SW France in Jan. Noticeable as we were driving along especially south of Bordeaux.

Dick


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Seen their nests in some trees outside Benicassim,Spain few days ago


----------

